# Nikon D60 Lens for swim meet pictures?



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

My wife has an older (5-6 years) Nikon D60 camera, no video.

She wants to take swim meet pictures for my son's HS team. All meets will be indoors.

What is the best lens for this application? 

She has the stock lens (0.28m) and zoom lens (70-300mm) that she used for other son's soccer games. She says it zooms too much. She wants one that does close-up and zooms at shorter distances.

Thanks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Camera is a D80 not D60, but Humble Camera answered our questions. 

Showed her how to get the best results with the lenses she already has. Didn't cost us a dime. Great folks at Humble Camera!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Is Humble Camera an actual camera shop? Hard to find those today.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

BobBobber said:


> Is Humble Camera an actual camera shop? Hard to find those today.


Yes. They have been around for a while.

http://www.humblecamera.com/


----------



## rainwater (Nov 17, 2006)

50-200


----------

